# Pictures of my 200!



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Finally got some time to take some pictures... they are not the best but hey.

This is what it looked like when I bought it about a year ago...









And this is what it looks like now...



























As you can see I picked up a set of SE-R rims, got rid of the ugly chrome strips near the wheel wells.

SE-R rims sitting on 205"50"15 Toyo Proxes



























-GTS rear Blackouts
-Lucino Grill
-Halo Headlights
-Stealth Corners










And the most recent improvement would be the Stromung cat-back exhaust









I'll have to say I am 100% satisfied with the exhaust, its not loud and annoying, very low, deep sound. And looks great. I recommend this to anyone.



Let me know what you guys think! 
Thanks
-Pat


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Good call on getting rid of those chrome pieces on the wheel well  I'm digging the whole black-out effect you got on the tailights and the front end. Any future engine mods planned to go along with your Stromung?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice work!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

awesome, love the tail lights


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Good call on getting rid of those chrome pieces on the wheel well  I'm digging the whole black-out effect you got on the tailights and the front end. Any future engine mods planned to go along with your Stromung?



Yes next summer when I have more funds (hopefully) I'm looking into a Hotshot Header and a Hotshot CAI. I was planning on getting some black rims to go along with my whole stealth look but i'm really not looking to spend $$ on that right now, besides i really like the look of the SE-R rims


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean car... im not feeling the tail blackouts though.

it reminds me of timbo aka gimp's 200sx. (minus the grille)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:thumbup: i love the car and the balcked out look makes it look mean! the grill is hot too.......... but you should paint your wheels like a gun metel color.........black but not to dark of a black but the silver is to much of a contrast iv seen pics of people that have doen it and it looks amazing


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

:thumbup: Still like it. 

How is that stromung? did ya end up doin it yourself, or having it installed somewhere?

Also, how's the new clutch and the tranny thing going?


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Nice choice on goin with the smoked euro look. Very clean car I love the headlights. But you need to hurry up and get rid of that wheel gap


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Drop it like it's hot!



Other than that, looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice and clean...you plan on dropping it a bit?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks very smooth. Love that grill and the whole front end treatment.
Black cars are sweet with the "stealth" look to them. 
Only thing is it needs to be lowered.  Nice 200.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> but you should paint your wheels like a gun metel color.........black but not to dark of a black but the silver is to much of a contrast iv seen pics of people that have doen it and it looks amazing


there's a pic










love your car btw


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

That looks really good! what paint did you use??


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

nice headlights.. drop it n0w >,<


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

It's looking really good! Nice work!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Pat200sx said:


> That looks really good! what paint did you use??


rustoleum 
dark silver metallic


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> there's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 radioactiv you were the exact person i was thinking of when i made that post i asked a few weeks/months ago about painting wheels and you posted that pic and have now been despetly serching for se-r wheels ever since love your car :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks man
i really appreciate it

yours is hot too :thumbup: 
i actually had a 98 black se-r first, so i have a soft spot for black 200s

((i'll be doing an update in a week or two
got a few more things done to it))


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks!!!!..............well its not my car lol i have a 99 GXE-LE sentra silver but yea i may be getting se-r wheels very soon just found someone on the forums with some that lives in maryland hopfully i get them (tryd to buy a pair from "bluebomber1" but someone else bought them b4 me) but yea didnt meen to hyjack your thread and i still love your blacked out look and spary those wheels will look wicked :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> thanks!!!!..............well its not my car lol i have a 99 GXE-LE sentra silver


well i feel like a tard
i even knew this wasnt your car
guess it was too early for me to be using my brain


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

haha :fluffy:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

very nice work, I love the car


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I used DuPont Honda gunmetal gray for my wheels. If you like it now you know what it is. (Hopefully the picture will post.)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:redx:


nismotuner said:


> I used DuPont Honda gunmetal gray for my wheels. If you like it now you know what it is. (Hopefully the picture will post.)


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry Man I cant get my DAMN pics to post.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

one of the nicest 200's ive ever seen


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda .... nice display... do you also have that shirt? i know i do


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

That is just what my 95 looked like (the red one above). The black one originally in this post is sweet too. That is the headlight set-up I have been thinking about getting.


----------

